# Where to buy perfume the cheapest?



## Blushbaby (Jan 27, 2008)

Over here in England we have The Perfume Store where you can get perfume a few pounds off the RRP?

I'm visiting NY in a few weeks and want to get a couple of new perfumes. Who sells it the cheapest? Do you have a chain of shops that's known for selling perfume cheaply?


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 27, 2008)

To be honest, im not sure that it is that much cheaper over there.

I've been doing extensive research cos Im also going Stateside mid Feb....and when I compared fragrance prices they seemed comparable to here.

But you may just stumble upon something!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

Marshalls and TJ MAXX. They discount  everything over there, including the perfumes =)


----------



## athena123 (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ - I agree, the $ for perfume at Marshall's and TJMaxx are excellent but the selection is limited to whatever they have out there and no testers are available. I buy from here when my staple fragrances are gone and I need a scent to fill in until I can afford my signature lines. Ebay is also a good place to buy the more spendy perfumes, just be sure to obtain from a good seller and to KNOW YOUR PRODUCT before you buy to avoid fakes.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Mar 17, 2008)

Buy it at the duty free - designer fragrances are so cheap there!!!


----------



## clamster (Mar 29, 2008)

Marshall's, TJMaxx, Ross, nordstrom rack


----------



## Rennah (Apr 16, 2008)

In NYC: 
Chinatown! (but watch out, some are fakes... but still smell good)


----------



## MissChriss (Apr 16, 2008)

Try Fragrancenet.com. They have good prices.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 18, 2008)

Perfumania will usually sell them for discounted prices, sometimes they'll have some that are an additional 20% off, or a buy 1 get 1 for $10 deal. That's where I got all my Escada perfumes.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChriss* 

 
_Try Fragrancenet.com. They have good prices._

 
ditto. hard to find stuff, too.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 2, 2008)

Discount perfume, cologne and designer fragrance for less at Scentiments.com
I buy my perfumes from them all the time! Best prices ever!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 9, 2008)

fragrancedirect.co.uk

Best best best ever!!


----------

